# [After Effects] Masken



## Phantomic (25. Oktober 2003)

*Alpha-Kanal in After Effects*

Hi,

Ich probier grad in After Effects einen kleinen Film zu machen.
Ich hab jetzt eine kleine Animation als Film gespeichert und die Masken für den Alpha-Kanal als Bitmap-Dateien gespeichert.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man ich die Masken nun anwende.

danke!


----------



## Vincent (26. Oktober 2003)

Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du 25 Bilder pro Sekunde als Maske im Bitmap Format gespeichert hast?


----------



## Phantomic (26. Oktober 2003)

Ja, 
keine Ahnung wie ichs sonst machen soll.
wenn ich nen blauen hintergrund mache und dann chroma keying sind die Ränder zu undeutlich


----------



## Vincent (26. Oktober 2003)

Ähm, wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe, hast du die AlphaMasken in Photoshop o.ä. erstellt und fragst dich jetzt, wie du die jetzt in After Effects auf dein Video anwenden kannst?


----------



## Phantomic (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab die Masken in Cinema 4D erstellt indem ich den alpha-kanal immer in einem eigenen Bild gespeichert hab. Und jetzt muss ich die Bilder irgenwie mit dem Film verknüpfen.


----------



## Vincent (26. Oktober 2003)

Darf ich dir in diesem Falle raten dein ganzes Video inkl Alpha mask als Einzelbilder zu rendern und in ihrer Gesamtheit zu importieren?
Soweit ich weiß speichern *.tiff *.png und *.psd sinnvoll Alphamasken mit.
Render dein Video doch also einfach mit 25 Tiffs / Sekunde und importier sie dann in After Effects. Dann hast du nichts weiter zu tun, da der Alphakanal enthalten ist.


----------



## Phantomic (26. Oktober 2003)

Danke!
Ich werd's versuchen


----------

